# S13 NISMO Coilovers at this price?



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Does this look right or am I missing something?
http://performancenissanparts.com/c...id=88&osCsid=d2f1486bf6a76f26e30111ecb9810090


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

it sounds a BIT low but not too much........at least its not those $12 "jdm" coilovers on ebay. :thumbdwn:


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I found out these are the S-Tune Nismo Coilovers. They are non-adjustable.


----------

